# DRO pm25



## KenL (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone here put DRO on a PM25 mill. If so I would be intersted In what DRO you used and how well it worked. Thanks


----------



## DarrylN (Dec 14, 2018)

I haven't installed one, but I have the factory installed 3-axis DRO.  Following are some closeup pics so you can see how the scales are mounted.  The DRO itself seems pretty generic.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 26, 2019)

Had to go digging back to '14 to find pics of my PM25. Good little mill. There are times I wish I still had it. 

I put a DroPros DRO on it and it worked great. Very accurate.


----------



## Ozbusa67 (Nov 11, 2019)

Can anyone tell me  what size dro's are on 727v  thanks for any help


----------

